# Auction Integrity



## TheSaint (Jul 18, 2011)

Folks!

The "strong" economy showing radical

prices for original paint "rare" Schwinn

iron!

Here is a great example and what I am 

appreciative OF in this eBay Shootem Up of

email offers, phone call offers and more,

this seller is keeping this auction on to 

the end?!? I hope!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1940s-VINTAGE-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item35b3bcc389#ht_1413wt_823

Pretty BadAss to see 5 grand already with

6 days left!

theSaint


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally someone makes a post on this bike.

Thank you The saint for starting this as I need more info on this bicycle.

Working minute I offer the seller $4000 because I really want and autocycle and this one really caught my attention. The seller said the auction would run till the end. My max box was $5000 till I got out bided 


My question is to all you schwinn experts, 

Is this autocycle all correct?
I accidentally erased the email with the serial number but it started with "D" what year could this be.
Does this model came with Pogo seat,dual Seiss lights,cross bar speedo?

If anyone can post more info 

"the saint" can you please share more of your knowledge on this  I see you have one in your avatar pic.


What's the previous market on this bikes, I seen the stright bar autocycle wth jewel tanks reach 8-10k but what's the past market on this?

Does the paint scheme that rare?


Thanks all in advance


----------



## TheSaint (Jul 19, 2011)

The is a 1940 Autocycle Standard? Deluxe, it was equipped with a High Flange Front Hub and a Rear Drum Brake. It has the Streamline
Headlight and the Feather Chain Guard. It has the one year only Hanging Cantilever Tank with the PUSH button horn on the tank

The bike in the auction looks complete. It was not a Super Deluxe that was stripped down. 

There USED to be a bunch MORE great pics for reference on Nostalgic.net, but some "ninny" removed them to facilitate making MONEY from hot linking eBay ads to Nostalgic.net. Probably Stromby, Nostalgic.net's owner doing this?

The key to look for in any original paint bike is the PAINT. The more pictures the better. Any heavy hitter who wishes to bid on this one would look at pics from all angles. Sometimes you can get an idea of the condition from fewer pics and take a chance that there are no surprises.

I would grade any original bike on a scale 1-10 by how many chips in the paint. On the top end of the scale is obviously a NOS or Showroom Floor bike without any defects. You can go down the scale with minor chips, then more, and more to a bike that is obviously rusty and pitted. 

Two factors on this particular auction bike I would be concerned with, make sure the hubs and wheels are in good shape, no pics at the moment to confirm this. The other thing is look at more pics for chips in the paint and determine how high on a scale would you grade this paint condition. And one peculiar observation for me is, the seller quoted it has not been cleaned, the paint on the fenders looks pretty shiny as if it had been polished. Maybe not but it brings up questions on whether it has been cleaned up. 

Now on Prewar Schwinn bikes', the paint can be brought back from the dead as long as there is paint left. I have an original paint Black and Cream 41 Cantilever Autocycle that I brought back from a faded hidden jewel to see yourself in the mirror finish fender. 

The other factor is the chrome. You can always swap out for better condition handlebars, neck and etcetera. 

I hope that helps.

theSaint


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is the spec sheet. You know you woulda if you coulda bought it for less $$$ auction ended early


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is the text maybe a little more legible.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2011)

Auction "Endtegrity" defined:  
When an interested buyer approaches a seller to abort the auction prematurely to acquire it for less than it would potential go for if the auction ran it's course, taking a vantage point with a possibly unaware seller... BUT ALSO to offer a fair and substantial amount, agreeable with the seller, because if not, then someone else just might and it be going, going, gone.
I don't like sending "buy it now" questions unless there are no bids or if there is a disclaimer allowing it...however after having items I was very interested in slip down in my watch list unexpectedly, I had to change my philosophy.
Oh and by the way, cool bike, but my guns are still in my holster on this one...out of bullets.

I also sell a bit on ebay and frequently get asked if I would end my auction early, which I have on rare occasion IF there are no current bids.
Almost in all my experiences, if I am just asked if I would end early, it's a lowballer, if approached with a number, it gets my attention if reasonable.

Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 19, 2011)

Man I wish the person would of taken $4000 when I offer it, at that time the bid was just under $1000, I'll be requesting more pictures than I already got. Thanks for the info it does help, Im just a few hundreds away from my spending limit if it slips away oh well I'm sure down the road I'll find another one. But if I get it I'll be taking a weekend off to ride it at a bicycle ride here in so cal.

I want to join the autocycle owner circle!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ebay used to put items on the site in chronological order and I used to buy, (pick-off,) Martin guitars this way. Someone would put a nice old guitar on for a cheap price, I would message them and offer a fair price. Who knows, maybe the guy needed to pay his rent or car payment and paypal is instant, for the most part? They don't do that anymore. This is a nice bike, but that is too much money in my view.....it WILL go higher too.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 19, 2011)

here is my 41 it needs some things but the paint is nice. rare bike.


----------



## Keith (Jul 25, 2011)

*Way Too High For Me*

I sa that thing yesterday with about 35 minutes to go at a little over 5K  Missed the end ......busy with my own part out. What did it go for?

Keith


----------

